# Sidedraft and Supercharger - March 2012



## PaulPowers (Mar 20, 2012)

Sidedraft induction + Supercharger

Sidedraft is a really funky culvert with quite a few features 

Follow the brook a bit further and you reach Supercharger A then B 

Supercharger A is quite short and only has a strange wooden gate that smells of fresh as a feature

Supercharger B on the other hand has a waterfall and sewer fresh :thumb

On with the pics

*Sidedraft Induction*

























Poop chamber
the air in here was quite bad and after a few minutes the dizziness set in





*Supercharger A*
















*Supercharger B*

Wonder who Ojay has offended





Waterfall










In ur poo processor





River of poops





At this point I was crawling out of the 3 foot rcp and went on my arse in a big way and decided to call it a day.​


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 20, 2012)

Some amazing photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd be too scared that I'd get lost down there! Amazing photos.


----------



## meltdown (Mar 20, 2012)

Rather you than me, but fascinating; thanks for the great shots


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 20, 2012)

Poop- tastic Mr P! That Supercharger A looks of a Victorian vintage, what with that brickwork and all. Very nice!
Godzy


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 20, 2012)

Just stunning photography as always. 
Always amazed how you just keep finding these places. 
Keep it up, just keep it up!


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 20, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Just stunning photography as always.
> Always amazed how you just keep finding these places.
> Keep it up, just keep it up!



Sidedraft was a really good drain, I'll be heading back again

Just follow rivers on OS maps and look where they vanish

Cheers everyone, I really enjoyed this one


----------



## King Al (Mar 21, 2012)

Superb as always Paul


----------



## Landsker (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice Paul. Shame theres nowt like this down my way!


----------



## the|td4 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm always amazed nobody catches some horrible disease being down there... mmm nothing like a river of fresh turds bumping against your waders eh! Delicious!


----------

